
What share to give the first employee? - op2ed
Hey there, we are disrupting the unfair higher education application process with our Google of “University Searches” our natural language generation engine. We are ramen profitable and we have employees but they are salaried without any stake in the company. We are looking to take on our first technical employee but we are not sure how to do it. About what share in the company should we offer him? And should he receive an industry standard salary on top of that? Perhaps there is some ratio?
======
df3
It's hard to give a recommendation without knowing your location and other
specifics. I would first talk to the employee and see if she prefers more
salary or more equity.

Buffer uses their own formula for calculating salary and equity:
[https://open.buffer.com/buffer-open-equity-
formula/](https://open.buffer.com/buffer-open-equity-formula/)

~~~
op2ed
Thanks, this was very handy.

------
webaholic
5%

